# Greece in the winter ...... advice required please?



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi folks,

Well as the weeks are slowly heading towards Autumn (for us this is a very welcome time after a busy summer season at our shop) our thoughts are once again turning to where to head for in our motorhome for approx 6 - 8 weeks come October? 

We are seriously considering Greece as one of our possible destinations and would welcome any advice from those that have travelled this route but one thing concerns me and that is do you think 6 - 8 weeks is a long enough time to get there and back and to also enjoy the charms and historical flavour of Greece? 

We don't wish to rush the journey and we like to enjoy the journey down and back as much as we can but at the same time we don't want to find that in order to do this we miss out on the enjoyment of Greece itself!

Also I hear wild camping is welcome in Greece which is very pleasing to hear but are there sufficient campsites open in the winter months for those ocassions you wish to fill up with water and empty tanks etc?

Any tips or advice re the best route and the best destinations in Greece to head for in the winter would be most welcome and I eagerly look forward to reading your replies.

Sue

PS What is the weather like at that time of year?


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Take a jumper....enjoy yourselves...don't know any more than that as I went in lorry so not the same as m/h. Ferry accross was slow and not upto much...don't know if you would do that with m/h?

Whatever it sounds like a great idea to me, just send us a e-postcard!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Well as the weeks are slowly heading towards Autumn (for us this is a very welcome time after a busy summer season at our shop) our thoughts are once again turning to where to head for in our motorhome for approx 6 - 8 weeks come October?
> 
> ...


Hi Sue,

You could be OK in October for weather. It should have quietened down by then. The camping on board option runs until the 31st October unless you use the short sea crossings from Bari/Brindisi to Igoumenitsa/Patras.

For some detailed info see HERE

Don


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Don and Bouncer for your interest and I the link you sent me Don has been most helpful  

Sue x


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Greece*

Hello

Hopefully Don will pick this up.

Is there any reason why you can't go overland to Greece? As far as I know, the international coach services run overland, not using the ferries from Italy. Is it just a mileage thing?

Thanks

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Russell,

It is possible to get to Greece overland without leaving the EU. We did the trip in 2006 before Bulgaria and Romania were in the EU.

Some approximate mileage.

Overland to Athens from Calais 1920 miles

Long sea cross Ancona to Igoumenitsa 1230 Miles

Short sea crossing Brindisi to Igoumenitsa 1650 miles

It would be less miles from Venice but the camping on board only runs from 1st April to 31st October except on the short see crossing were they turn a blind eye to using the camper.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Greece*

Thanks Don for the information and the mileages.

I seemed to think the coach *services* (not holiday/charter) operated overland but not via Bulgaria. Heaven knows which way they go. The services were "winter only" from memory.

Off topic, but the longest sheduled coach service operated by the firm from the UK is to Morocco. It is almost a prompt for a song......"don't you know we're riding on the National Express, they're taking me to Marakesh!" The service number is the "232" and the journey from London is about 58 hours. You could make the journey longer if you so wished by starting out at Aberdeen or somewhere!

Russell

I am glad I am not the roster clerk in charge of the drivers hours for that one!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Greece*

For those who are considering wintering in Greece be aware that your vehicle must be equipped with snow chains if there is laying snow. We have a set of chains but due to age and disability are unable to fit them. 

We bought T2 Heavy Duty Snow Chains (225) from http://www.skidrive.co.uk/snow-chains/index.php

Always check with your vehicle handbook or main dealer to confirm whether the vehicle manufacturer advises against fitting snow chains to your vehicle.

If we get snow we don't bother with the chains we use curtains. We pull the curtains and sit it out. 

See also HERE for details of snow chains/winter tyres in some European countries.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

